# Political Preferences Of NFs



## DrasticDreamer (Nov 7, 2009)

According to the test I took, I fell under Libertarianism. More left-libertarian.


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

Anarchism for me


----------



## iceman44 (Nov 11, 2009)

I voted non-political though when I took the test, I turned out liberal.:happy:


----------



## manicpixiedreamgirl (Nov 15, 2009)

conservative libertarian...it's all about FREEDOM, right?


----------



## CharlieMopps (Nov 16, 2009)

moderate left according to the Dutch spectrum, which is probably far-left in America. :laughing:


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

In general I would call myself a liberal but I am most definitely a right winger when it comes to dealing with crime. I think when you look back at the 20th century its obvious that both liberalism and crime both became more widespread. Coincidence? Maybe but personally I see it as being proof that caring and compassion do not work and that it might be time to bring the rack and branding iron back.:sad:


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I voted Conservative, which I am, but the test also said I'm a Centrist.


----------



## myrdhin (Nov 2, 2009)

Moon Pix said:


> In general I would call myself a liberal but I am most definitely a right winger when it comes to dealing with crime. I think when you look back at the 20th century its obvious that both liberalism and crime both became more widespread. Coincidence? Maybe but personally I see it as being proof that caring and compassion do not work and that it might be time to bring the rack and branding iron back.:sad:


Funny you said that because I was thinking I'm "ideally" libertarian (which is how I voted), but have so little faith in people that the other choice I considered briefly was authoritarian. I guess that would be on the other end of the spectrum, but sometimes I feel like that's the only way you could get people to do things "for their own good." Too bad authoritarianism is so prone to corruption and "good" is so subjective...it's just so hard to find a benevolent dictator these days, right? :tongue:


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

myrdhin said:


> Funny you said that because I was thinking I'm "ideally" libertarian (which is how I voted), but have so little faith in people that the other choice I considered briefly was authoritarian. I guess that would be on the other end of the spectrum, but sometimes I feel like that's the only way you could get people to do things "for their own good." Too bad authoritarianism is so prone to corruption and "good" is so subjective...it's just so hard to find a benevolent dictator these days, right? :tongue:


I can't for the life of me remember who said it but one of my favourite quotes is "Nobody minds a dictator as long as he's a good one."

I think the reason a lot of people have a knee-jerk refusal to anything that seems authoritarian, 'hardcore' or right wing is because they immediately think of people like Adolf Hitler. I think a lot of people genuinely believe that having any right-wing beliefs makes you a nazi. Plus the left wing is just so much sexier anyway and a lot of people do get taken in by glamour and surface, especially in politics.

Its weird because on every point I can think of apart from crime I learn towards the left wing. Even so, Im certainly not a communist. I believe very strongly that capitalism is generally a force for good and would be the perfect system if it was regulated and policed correctly. There would still have to be "winners and losers" in an economic sense (which is unfortunately necessary for capitalism to exist) but the gap wouldnt be as wide. I find it ironic that so many liberals that are so vocal about individual rights and free speech are so supportive of communism. Anyone who knows anything about communism knows that what a lot of it boils down to is 'becoming part of the machine' and this always results in a suppression of indivdualism and losing your righgt to free speech.


----------



## Sean2112bd (Dec 25, 2009)

I personally consider myself a paleoconservative/independent/constituionalist. I took the quiz and got libertarian. My personal ideals are probably more conservative but from a societal perspective I know that libertarianism is probably a better fit even though I may not like some of the things people do lol. So yeah, I don't like government regulating people and if there's something about society that I don't like, then it is my personal responsibility to change that not the government's.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 25, 2009)

I became a statist(big governement), but that's just because I live in Norway, and our policies works quite fine here, it only needs tweaking... But I'd type myself Liberal/Centrists.


----------



## nquirewithin (Dec 7, 2009)

Conservative/Libertarian. Hence, I call myself an "Independent."


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

I was a leftist. Then moved my ass with the anarchists. I read a lot of William Godwin ,Peter Kropotkin, Bakunin, Goldman etc . But then I got dissilussioned with the cause. I actually believed that humans are rational individuals and actually know what is good and what is bad. Can you imagine that? Big mistake. As for now I am my own doctrine. I can't put my finger on it and say what is that but I can say it's a mix of spirituality, anarchism and a lot of love hippy stuff. :blushed:


----------



## Darity (Dec 17, 2009)

Alchemical Romance said:


> I was a leftist. Then moved my ass with the anarchists. I read a lot of William Godwin ,Peter Kropotkin, Bakunin, Goldman etc . But then I got dissilussioned with the cause. I actually believed that humans are rational individuals and actually know what is good and what is bad. Can you imagine that? Big mistake. As for now I am my own doctrine. I can't put my finger on it and say what is that but I can say it's a mix of spirituality, anarchism and a lot of love hippy stuff. :blushed:


Sounds awesome! Love hippy stuff is great stuff 
I'm definately drawn to the left side but I try to get to my own conclusion in each case. There was once a voting here where a dude asked his fellow what he has to vote this time, i.e. what their party votes. I was really shocked how he didn't think a moment but just made the x where his party said to make it.


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

Darity said:


> Sounds awesome! Love hippy stuff is great stuff
> I'm definately drawn to the left side but I try to get to my own conclusion in each case. There was once a voting here where a dude asked his fellow what he has to vote this time, i.e. what their party votes. I was really shocked how he didn't think a moment but just made the x where his party said to make it.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

I put libertarian, cuz I am.


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)

Don't really care for party/political affiliations, but I would be hovering somewhere on the spectrum close to Libertarian.


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

PeacePassion said:


> According to the test I'm Libertarian, though the ideals of anarchy resonate with me the most.


Yeah, I also identify with anarchism, especially on the Left. But I usually don't tell people that directly (they seem to think anarchists are people who spend their days crafting and tossing molotov cocktails) so I usually say that I'm a Libertarian Socialist (which is very similar).


----------



## Shadow1980 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm a social liberal, a fiscal conservative, with a splash of libertarian. Civil rights are a big deal to me though, so I am registered democrat.


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

Shadow1980 said:


> a fiscal conservative, with a splash of libertarian.


Now this is awkward:crazy:


----------



## mikesierra (Feb 10, 2010)

PeacePassion said:


> According to the test I'm Libertarian, though the ideals of anarchy resonate with me the most.


Ideals and anarchy in the same sentence... mind boggling.


----------



## mikesierra (Feb 10, 2010)

Moon Pix said:


> In general I would call myself liberal but I do hold some beliefs that would be comsidered very right wing. For example, I believe that there should be some kind of limit set on how many children one is allowed to have. There was story in the UK recently about a 70-something year old man who had just fathered his 12th child. Its ridiculous. There is enough of a strain on public resources as it is without these virile buggers filling up their house like a sardine tin.
> 
> I also believe in far stricter prison sentences, punishments and the total revoking of reducded sentences due to good behaviour in the case of more serious crimes like rape and so on.


That's not even compatible with a far right wing ideology. It's not really left nor right, but it is compatible with a far left ideology. The goal of the right is more freedom. The goal of the left is more equality.

People confuse these ideas because for some reason, in recent history, historians have classified authoritarians as far right. You can almost stretch this argument if you theorize that they are far right because they rise to power in the absence of authority. You might say that, in an anarchist society, those who suppress others are the ones who take over in a power vacuum, thus they are right wing. But I don't really buy into this.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Left-wing Socialist loony! :laughing:

Left-libertarianism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Libertarian socialism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> In the United States, the movement most commonly called libertarianism follows a capitalist philosophy; the term _libertarian socialism_ therefore strikes many Americans as a contradiction in terms. However, the association of socialism with libertarianism predates that of capitalism, and many anti-authoritarians still decry what they see as a mistaken association of capitalism with libertarianism in the United States.[19] As Noam Chomsky put it, a consistent libertarian "must oppose private ownership of the means of production and the wage slavery which is a component of this system, as incompatible with the principle that labor must be freely undertaken and under the control of the producer."


----------



## IamOpening (Nov 18, 2009)

Actually I'm a Centrist. Interesting.


----------



## mikesierra (Feb 10, 2010)

TaylorS said:


> Left-wing Socialist loony! :laughing:
> 
> Left-libertarianism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Libertarian socialism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Libertarianism is not anarchy.

wait... was that a response to me?


----------



## Gliebster (Feb 17, 2010)

I just saw The Blind Side and I love the quote, "Who would have thought we'd have a black son before we met a Democrat." That's hilarious. I'm somewhere on that end of the spectrum. Small government, PLEASE. And stop killing the babies.

But I'm a vegan. LOL

Not surprised to see that a bunch of INFPs lean libertarian.


----------

